# recreating a river environment



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey all, just looking for some feedback/ideas on creating more of a river like environment for my plecos.

I've found things like this online
http://www.loaches.com/articles/river-tank-manifold-design

instead of the water just passing back and forth under the substrate i'm looking more for ideas where I can push the current stronger around rounded rocks/driftwood on the bottom via outtakes, simulating a shallow river current.

am i crazy for trying something like this? would it be easier to just get a couple koralia pumps and position them downwards?

let me know your ideas, thanks
Mike


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

That's a pretty cool idea and shouldn't be too much work from the looks of it.

I wouldn't get a couple of koralia pumps for a freshwater tank. Rather get powerheads that can be attached to a filter.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Bigfishy, weren't you going to try something similar like that with undergravel filter and maxijet pump? it sounds good using sponge or gravel as filtering mechanism.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Similar concept, and lesser hassle

You don't even need the fancy pipelines, all you have to do is to switch the powerhead around.

So instead of pumping water into the underground gravel filter, you just simply use it to pump water out of the tube

Here is the diagram 









100% efficiency, no clogging and no ugly pipeline with sponge filter sticking out


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

And if you don't like the passive suction within the tank, you can simply cover the holes (trench) by a piece of glass, acrylic or a foam piece (under your underground gravel filter) Also, you can block the intake holes with large piece of rocks, woods and gravels. 

Cost Efficent and it works! 

Here is the diagram:


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

close, but instead of pulling in at the bottom of the tank like UGF style, i was looking at pushing out current at spots along the bottom of the tank, around rocks and caves.

would maybe have to attach a pipeline to the outtake of the powerhead?

I saw something similar years ago on plecofanatics website


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

vrb th hrb said:


> close, but instead of pulling in at the bottom of the tank like UGF style, i was looking at pushing out current at spots along the bottom of the tank, around rocks and caves.
> 
> would maybe have to attach a pipeline to the outtake of the powerhead?
> 
> I saw something similar years ago on plecofanatics website


Just cut the pipe (attached to the UGF) to your desired size 

Depends on how long is your tank, you can buy short version of UGF (12", 24", 30", 36", 48" and etc) and attach them together, so you will have holes for powerheads in the middle of the tank


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

heres what i have in mind.

maybe my thinking is backwards, but would you have to cap the end to get the current to push through all three of the outtakes?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

vrb th hrb said:


> am i crazy for trying something like this?


Nah you're not crazy for trying something like that.

But maybe you should try something like this:


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

I would give something like that a shot if i had only plecos, and even then only the ones that lived in heavy current year round.

make sure you dont have any jumpers in a tank like that either


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

With a system like that you could easily increase and decrease the flow amount i think.

I'm sure the owner had the lids off to show the tanks effect. there are other videos of the fish swimming in the current very well.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Why don't you try a UGJ system? I've seen some of those awhile back on cichlidforums.com.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

vrb th hrb said:


> heres what i have in mind.
> 
> maybe my thinking is backwards, but would you have to cap the end to get the current to push through all three of the outtakes?


Easy! Flip the powerheads upside down and use different model to adjust the power of the jet

Eg. Maxijet 1200 for the long range, 600 for middle, and 400 is for the short range

Also, get a pvc tube with drilled holes for the powerheads to attach to and in the middle you can attach a sponge for prefilter

Here is the diagram:


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

good idea about just flipping the maxijet upside down

now if i can figure out a way to include an airline into the mix as well.....


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

vrb th hrb said:


> good idea about just flipping the maxijet upside down
> 
> now if i can figure out a way to include an airline into the mix as well.....


Don't maxijets have an airline attachment?


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

just checked the spare parts, yes it does


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

good luck with this build. These tanks are very interesting. Unidirectional flow is one step closer to recreating the natural environment.
post the results! i want to see!


----------

